# Does Stream require transfer of service in order to sell or gift?



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I purchased the Tivo stream last year for my Premiere.

However, I've recently upgraded to Bolt so it appears the Stream I purchased is no longer needed.

Do I need to transfer the service (like an actual Tivo DVR) in order to give it away or sell on Ebay?

Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Go to your online account and release the device, its that simple.

"Use this option if you wish to transfer service to another customer's account or remove the device from this account.
Deactivate this device"


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

foghorn2 said:


> Go to your online account and release the device, its that simple.
> 
> "Use this option if you wish to transfer service to another customer's account or remove the device from this account.
> Deactivate this device"


Geez...it's that simple. Thanks!


----------

